# Venison



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I shop at Albertsons, Ralphs, and StaterBros and the meat at these places is really affordable. Especially when it's a manager's special. Sometimes they have 3-5 lbs. for $3. Do they sell venison though? I've never seen it. Do you guys shop at any of these stores? I buy lamb, chicken, turkey, and fish here. But I would really like some venison for Aspen...


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Mmmm... makes me crave deer tacos!

My best suggestion would be to get a friend that hunts. Going to an ag school, I have a few friends that hunt. When they get a big buck, they are just throwing meat at people to get rid of it since they have so much!

Unless you find a very special market, I doubt you will ever find venison commercially available. To be commercially available, it would have to be produced in mass quantities and I am under the impression that there is an allotment of deer assigned to each permit granted. 

You can find mail-order farm-raised venison, though. :smile: 

Highbourne Deer Farms- Raising Red Deer for Venison Products


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> Mmmm... makes me crave deer tacos!
> 
> My best suggestion would be to get a friend that hunts. Going to an ag school, I have a few friends that hunt. When they get a big buck, they are just throwing meat at people to get rid of it since they have so much!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the site!! That's the problem. I don't know anyone that hunts around here. I think the hunting places are about hundreds of miles from me. I live in a crappy and insanely expensive area. Orange County. I wish Aspen and I were out where some of you guys are. 

Is ordering MEAT online safe though?


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Thanks for the site!! That's the problem. I don't know anyone that hunts around here. I think the hunting places are about hundreds of miles from me. I live in a crappy and insanely expensive area. Orange County. I wish Aspen and I were out where some of you guys are.
> 
> Is ordering MEAT online safe though?


Ahh... I see. It wasn't always that way. :smile: My dad grew up in PV and they lived in Palos Verdes Estates with real, live horses in a real wood barn in their backyard! 

If packed correctly, it is. The U.S. imports tons of meat from other countries all the time (think lambs from Aus/NZ and nearly all McDonald's beef is Brazilian) and I assume it is mostly safe.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, they do mail order stags, too! Sweet! You should just buy that for Aspen and let them figure things out. :biggrin:

Stags for Sale Highbourne Deer Farms- Raising Red Deer for Venison Products


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We posted an ad for game meat on Craigslist. We have gotten venison, elk and buffalo. A lot of hunters want to clean out last years meat to make room for their fresh meat. We have gotten tons of meat from the ads we have posted...but we always go through the meat and double check it to make sure its decent.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We just picked up over 50lbs of Elk today for $20... gotta love Craigslist


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> We just picked up over 50lbs of Elk today for $20... gotta love Craigslist


Damn you guys are lucky!!! Now I'm jealous. I gotta get out of this place. Move out into the open country where it's cold. I love the cold. That's why Orange County and I don't mix. Good news though. I think I found a small market that sells it. It's about 5 minutes from my house. I just looked at their site, and the bad news is that it says $7.99 for it. I don't know if it's per pound or what, but if it is, I'm going to Craigslist!!! I'm going to that market tomorrow to see...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, I thought I was going to buy 30lbs of freezer burned meat. 

We ended up with 30lbs of freezer burned meat PLUS an entire box (20-40lbs) of trimmings from a recently butchered elk. Nothing you or I would want to eat but the pups LOVED it


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> Hey, they do mail order stags, too! Sweet! You should just buy that for Aspen and let them figure things out. :biggrin:
> 
> Stags for Sale Highbourne Deer Farms- Raising Red Deer for Venison Products


HAHAHAHAHA!!! He would definitely go after it...chaos in the backyard!!! :biggrin:


----------

